# [ISPConfig3] .htaccess wird im FTP Programm nicht angezeigt (PureFTPd)



## Falcon37 (12. Juli 2009)

Habe bereits die ganze Zeit das Problem, das .htaccess-Dateien in PureFTPd auf einem Server auf dem ISPConfig 3 läuft in fast keinem FTP-Programm sehen kann, .htaccess-Dateien kann ich ausschließlich in WISE FTP sehen. 

Was muss ich machen, damit ich die .htaccess-Dateien in jedem FTP Programm sehe? Hab zum Thema glaub ich maln Thread gefunden, aber find den nicht mehr .... 

Danke


----------



## Burge (12. Juli 2009)

Bei Filezilla gibs ne Option like "versteckte Datein anzeigen erzwingen".
Dann siehst die da auch.

Schön Sonntag noch.


----------



## Falcon37 (12. Juli 2009)

Danke für die Antwort, aber die Funktion ist bereits aktiviert - sehe aber keine .htaccess


----------



## Till (12. Juli 2009)

Versuch mal:

echo 'yes' > /etc/pure-ftpd/conf/AllowDotFiles
/etc/init.d/pure-ftpd-mysql restart

es kann aber auch folgendes sein:

echo "yes" > /etc/pure-ftpd/conf/DisplayDotFiles


----------



## Falcon37 (13. Juli 2009)

Zitat von Till:


> echo 'yes' > /etc/pure-ftpd/conf/AllowDotFiles
> /etc/init.d/pure-ftpd-mysql restart/quote]
> danke, das klappt


----------

